

Orman - lightweight Java Object Relational Mapper for Android - ahmetalpbalkan
http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/introducing-orman-framework/
this framework is really small (150 kb) and allows everyone to code database-consuming Android &#38; Java applications without writing SQL.
======
darrenkopp
Interesting. Currently I don't use an ORM in my projects solely because if I
don't use a CursorAdapter, it's not going to perform well. In addition, we
have a fairly large dataset (for a mobile device) that I don't want to have to
pull in memory like most ORMS do. If I were able to use an ORM for just saving
and updating, then have the ability to also to make a query with a query
builder and then use a cursor adapter, that would be a slam dunk for me.

~~~
martinp
I used OrmLite for Android [1] pretty extensively in a project this spring.
I'm not too fond of the DAO pattern, but it did the trick. I ended up using
cursors and query builder where it was needed (large lists and such), while
using OrmLite for basic CRUD operations.

Certainly more elegant than the SQLite API. Wonder how ORMAN compares though.

[1] <http://ormlite.com/sqlite_java_android_orm.shtml>

~~~
ahmetalpbalkan
I have just written a wiki page [1] on that.

yes it is pretty much similar to OrmLite. I haven't tried OrmLite but now
looking at the code examples0.

Orman is much easier to use and less boilerplate code. With OrmLite you have
more configration and control but from the code examples I looked at, I can
say that Orman makes you write really less code.

For example Orman automatically takes entity class fields as columns and
generates from name using it. in OrmLite, you always use annotation and give
id for it. Orman automatically generates names.

I looked at many-to-many example they have [2], and they are using an
intermediate class UserPost to establish relationship. Orman does not need
that, it can infer many to many relationship and creates physical join table
automatically.

[1] [https://github.com/ahmetalpbalkan/orman/wiki/Why-orman-is-
be...](https://github.com/ahmetalpbalkan/orman/wiki/Why-orman-is-better-than-
other-orms-for-you%3F) [2]
[http://ormlite.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/ormlite/ormlite-
jd...](http://ormlite.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/ormlite/ormlite-
jdbc/trunk/src/test/java/com/j256/ormlite/examples/manytomany/)

